
The $10 million Photo and other VC Stories - revorad
http://steveblank.com/2011/07/19/throw-in-the-painting-and-other-vc-stories/
======
jaysonelliot
It's a cute pair of stories, but the only lesson I can take away from them is
that an eight-time startup founder with an ex-VC/Harvard professor partner can
get away with things that most people can't.

Oh, and personal relationships are often more important than anything else,
including preparation and well thought-out ideas.

------
thesausageking
My key takeaway: Steve Blank is an asshole.

~~~
sramam
If you ever meet him in person, you'll say different. Irreverent yes, but not
an asshole.

~~~
rmason
I have met him in person and strongly concur.

